# [EVDL] Battery temperature measurement



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What is the best way to measure the battery temperature of a typical
12V lead acid battery? me

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Mark,

It is best to take the temperature of a battery post. The post will 
normally heat sink the temperature out of the battery.

Two ways to do it. I pick up one of those small battery operated digital 
temperature meters from Wal Mart. It has a outdoor sensor which is 
connected to about 10 feet of wire to this meter.

The sensor is in a all plastic enclosure with some attachment tape. Stick 
right on the top of the battery terminal and turn the switch to outdoor 
position on the meter.

The other way, is if you have a Link 10 E-meter, then there is a option 
battery temperature by just pressing F13. It reads it in Centigrade. There 
is a Link 10 temperature sensor that you use, which connects to a battery 
terminal.

To change centigrade to fahrenheit. just multiply C by 1.8 and add 32 to it. 
or F - (C x 1.8)+32.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Eidson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 15, 2008 3:31 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Battery temperature measurement


> What is the best way to measure the battery temperature of a typical
> 12V lead acid battery? me
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Eidson wrote:
> > What is the best way to measure the battery temperature of a typical
> > 12V lead acid battery?
> 
> ...


----------

